# the right to free cast dogs!



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i think its an important thing for all of us to understand that there are those that would tell us we can't hunt our dogs.
watch out for these people, and don't think that just because they are talking about hunting bear with dogs, that it diesn't effect you hunting rabbits, or squirrel. their goal is to stop hunting period. 
they pick one segment out that is easy to fool the public on and work on it. take the morning dove thing for example. they said we were hunting over bird feeders for gosh sakes. but they got it stopped .
if they are successfull for example on bear hunting with dogs,,, next would be defensless cut little bunnies, and squirrels.
now i don't know that thers anything going on at the moment. but the anti hunters are out there planning, and they will be comming at us.
keep your eye out for these things and make sure you support those that are being attacked, bear , **** ,squirrel or rabbit hunters alike. we simply have to support each other and stand shoulder to shoulder to protect our collective rights to hunt our dogs.

ok,,, slowly stepping off my soap box.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

totaly agree.we are all in this together.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

United we stand, divided we fall. "The hunter" and their heritage of (all types), will suffer if we do not.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

There are some great organizations that can and do help with these issues. One of them being the Michigan Hunting Dog association. I encourage everyone to check them out and there agenda. This is a collection of the Bear hunters, beaglers, **** hunters, bird hunters and just about every other dog hunting organization in Michigan.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Flooded Timber said:


> There are some great organizations that can and do help with these issues. One of them being the Michigan Hunting Dog association. I encourage everyone to check them out and there agenda. This is a collection of the Bear hunters, beaglers, **** hunters, bird hunters and just about every other dog hunting organization in Michigan.


Is this the same group that sued the state to stop the trapping of bobcats in the lower penninsula?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lets not fall into trappers against dog hunters and such. we can destroy each other as fast as the antihunters


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Who opened that can of worms?


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't believe so Freepop, I remember reading about it in a flyer and to my recolection the President made a comment that they would not get involved in any anti hunting/trapping campaigns. I do know that they did take a stand and lobbied in Lansing concerning dove hunting. I may be wrong but I don't believe they were the ones. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to add that concerning the whole dove hunting thing, we as hunters were our own worst enemy. During that issue I talked to several people that hunt and also read several posts on various forums and was appalled to hear statements like "I don't or won't hunt doves so I'm not going to vote or not going to vote for it" and so on. As a hunter, regardless if you hunt doves, bear, deer, what ever you have to vote in favor of it. If for no other reason than to keep that door closed (or open, depending on how you look at it).
Fox


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I agree Fox

I wouldn't go against a hound group, even if they did get the bocat trapping stopped, but I'd be less than eager to help them too. IMO what they did was an extremely selfish act.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

personaly i will continue to work for any sportsmen that need our help. hopefully acting on principle rather then personal interest.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Free Pop,
you're spot on; if anything they only weakened their cause.
I also agree that it's important to go by principle, but it makes it harder when the group you help doesn't see the big picture.
Fox


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

john warren said:


> lets not fall into trappers against dog hunters and such. we can destroy each other as fast as the antihunters


Advice the houndsman should take...


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Freepop

Almost all the hound guys I talked to were against the lawsuit so I'm always willing to give out a olive branch and blame there board of Directors for what happened. The little guy had no idea what was going on.

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I stand firm in my stance, burn me once shame on me............................................ really I'd support them, but I want to make them sweat first so they will think twice before trying it again


----------

